# Spring fishin



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

It's been ages since I've posted on here........figured I'd toss up a few photos. It was a nice spring for steelhead fishing, but the water is getting too warm now. Some fish remain though......my brother and I got into a few over the weekend along with some fine Ohio bronzebacks. PA trout fishing has been good, and even got into some pickerel and a little muskie recently. Such a rush when they blast a streamer! White bass runs are happening in some of our waters now too, and I guess the crappie fishing has been nice. Plenty of options this time of year!! Hope everyone else has been finding a few fish this spring


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice mix Dolomieu!!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

very nice fish guy the pickerel is great looking as well


----------



## FLong (May 29, 2010)

Dolomieu said:


>


Is that a Daiwa Kiyose I see? That is my go-to smallie rod.


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes FLong, that is a Daiwa Kiyose 39SF that I just got a couple months ago as I am trying to get into Tenkara fishing for all species. The trout pics are from the first time using it on a freshly stocked river and you can get great drifts nymphing heavier flies with it. I just ordered a 45SF to try kayak fishing for smallies. Already did well with a Badger Tenkara Wisco and Willow &Cane rods for panfish and bass.


----------



## FLong (May 29, 2010)

Dolomieu said:


> Yes FLong, that is a Daiwa Kiyose 39SF that I just got a couple months ago as I am trying to get into Tenkara fishing for all species. The trout pics are from the first time using it on a freshly stocked river and you can get great drifts nymphing heavier flies with it. I just ordered a 45SF to try kayak fishing for smallies. Already did well with a Badger Tenkara Wisco and Willow &Cane rods for panfish and bass.


Sent you a pm, didn't want to hijack this thread.


----------

